# Hướng dẫn sử dụng bình tập uống nước cho bé Little Bean



## mekhoeconthongminh (29/7/20)

Cốc tập uống nước hay bình tập uống nước là dụng cụ hỗ trợ việc tập uống nước cho bé. Song song quá trình ăn dặm thì việc cho trẻ uống nước như thế nào cũng là điều rất quan trọng. Tuy nhiên việc sử dụng bình tập uống, cốc tập uống cho bé như thế nào thì không phải mẹ nào cũng biết.


​

*Khi nào dùng bình tập uống cho bé?*

Một số bé thích nghi với bình tập uống nước từ khi bắt đầu ăn dặm, là giai đoạn 5-6 tháng, nhưng nhiều bé lại không thích uống nước bằng bình, cốc mà chỉ thích ty bình sữa vì nó mềm như ty mẹ, do đó có những bé đến tận 1 tuổi mới có hứng thú với việc uống nước bằng cốc. Nhưng đa phần thời điểm thích hợp cho bé tập uống nước bằng bình, cốc vào khoảng từ 7 - 9 tháng tuổi.

*Các loại bình tập uống nước trẻ em *

Bình tập uống có ống hút

Bình tập uống có tay cầm

Bình tập uống chống sặc

Bình tập uống không có quai cầm

Bình tập uống núm bằng cao su

Bình tập uống núm nhựa

......

*Cách sử dụng bình tập uống nước cho bé Little Bean*

Tập cho bé uống nước bằng cốc, bình sẽ giúp rèn luyện cho bé tính tự giác và độc lập hơn, mẹ sẽ nhàn hơn trong quá trình nuôi bé. Tuy nhiên, đối với những bé bướng không chịu tập uống nước bằng bình hay cốc vì quen với ty mẹ thì mẹ nên lưu ý một số điều sau:


​

- Bắt đầu với bình tập uống nước cho em bé có vòi uống mềm dẻo giống như ty sữa, loại này sẽ đem đến cảm giác quen thuộc cho bé hơn là loại vòi nhựa cứng.

- Dạy bé cách nên uống nước như thế nào?

- Cho bé thời gian thích nghi, điều này khiến cho bé quen dần với việc uống nước bằng bình sau đó thì bằng cốc tập uống.

- Đừng bận tâm nếu con bạn đôi lúc không dùng cốc tập uống đúng cách. Trẻ sẽ coi đây là một món đồ chơi nên mẹ cứ để trẻ làm điều mà bé muốn bé sẽ dễ tiếp nhận hơn.

- Hãy thử một vài kiểu cho đến khi bạn chọn được chiếc cốc phù hợp với con bạn. Một số kiểu cốc có cả van để giúp ngăn không khí lẫn vào trong đồ uống của bé.

- Hãy động viên bé dùng cốc tập uống mỗi khi bạn thấy bé sẵn sàng.

Lưu ý: Mẹ nên kiên nhẫn và cho bé một khoảng thời gian tập làm quen cũng giống như việc thay đổi cho bé bú bình thay vì ty mẹ như giai đoạn trước đây.

*Địa chỉ mua bình tập uống nước chống sặc Little Bean*

Mẹ Khỏe Con Thông Minh cam kết cung cấp sản phẩm bình uống nước chống sặc chính hãng và chất lượng 100%.

Địa chỉ: Số 62, Yên Đỗ, Phường 1, Bình Thạnh, TP. Hồ Chí Minh
Hotline: 0942.666.800


----------

